# No AM reception in aftermarket radio, please help!!



## keshATL (Aug 29, 2005)

I did some seareching around the net and this forum trying to find an answer to my problem.
I have a 99 Passat GLS. I have a Pioneer aftermarket CD player, an amp, and a sub. I get ok FM reception, but pretty much NO AM reception. I also get alot of engine noise in the stereo when I play AM radio.
A couple of my friends who install car radios say there's no hope. Aftermarket radios get poor to no AM reception. I think that this is BS. 
I found this thread. http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2128584
Would an adapter like what's mentioned in this thread work in my 99 Passat?








Would this work? http://enfigpics.com/shopsite_....html
How do I install it? Can I do it myself? I'm a car audio noob.
Please help! I just want AM in my car for sports and sports talk!
p.s. I also did a dumb thing I may also need help with. While trying to "diagnose" my problem I tried pulling the head unit out with 2 keys and I may have bent something. The headunit won't snap back in now and just kinda sits about a cm out of the whole.







duh. Can this be fixed? Who can fix it?


----------



## ghq99 (Feb 26, 2002)

*Re: No AM reception in aftermarket radio, please help!! (keshATL)*

that part would work to a certain extent...do not expect any miracles though. (FLame suit on) Who listens to AM anyways?! For the install, just hook the wire from the antenna to the ACC (red) wire on the aftermarket deck


----------



## twelvevolt (Oct 29, 2003)

*Re: No AM reception in aftermarket radio, please help!! (ghq99)*

your friends are correct in saying that aftermarket radios have poor am reception. The above mentioned antenna adapter will more than likely do nothing for you.


----------



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

*Re: No AM reception in aftermarket radio, please help!! (1sik95jetta)*

yup yup. they may help your FM a bit, but don't expect any AM. It's typical for German cars. Alpine/Pioneer are not known for great radio reception. They sound brilliant otherwise. 
I have an Alpine, I get ZERO, not one AM station. FM is poor. So I ordered Sirius and I'm never looking back.


----------



## Furley (Feb 28, 2005)

despite what the rest of these people are telling you, that new adaptor will get you your AM back.


----------



## FUZE (Apr 13, 2004)

*Re: (Furley)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Furley* »_despite what the rest of these people are telling you, that new adaptor will get you your AM back.

X2 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Just connect 12volts to the blue wire. Our antennas are powered, thus when you use an aftermarket radio (which has no power to the antenna) you lose AM stations. I have an Alpine and I get PERFECT AM reception...
Those other folks are either misinformed or are smoking crack


----------



## Road_Ralley (Feb 4, 2001)

*Re: No AM reception in aftermarket radio, please help!! (1sik95jetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1sik95jetta* »_your friends are correct in saying that aftermarket radios have poor am reception. The above mentioned antenna adapter will more than likely do nothing for you. 

the adapter does help, but don't expect a night and day difference. And yes AM reception is always poor with an after market tuner


----------



## SB_Beetle (Oct 11, 2003)

Not just the aftermarket on VW. The OEM units are not much better. I've had a 98 Jetta and currently an 04 NBC. After attaching the pictured adapter... Voila, stronger FM and decent AM. Seems VW forgot they had chosen powered antennas for their productions.


----------

